# L1 creobroter feeding



## mantidsandgeckos (May 17, 2009)

here it is


----------



## superfreak (May 17, 2009)

how cute


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 17, 2009)

awww. tiny baby!


----------



## matt020593 (May 17, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## yeatzee (May 17, 2009)

Could you post a link to a larger version so we can see better?


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (May 18, 2009)

i took this directly from photobucket.This is the real size...So sorry


----------



## jameslongo (May 18, 2009)

another photo!


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (May 18, 2009)

Another pic of L1 creobroter elongata.






Baby asian forest scorpion!






Adult asian forest scorpion eating 3 crickets at once!Greedy little thing did not eat for 3 weeks after this.






Leopard gecko looking at fish food.


----------



## revmdn (May 18, 2009)

Neat-o!


----------



## jameslongo (May 18, 2009)

friendofgeckos said:


>


That thing is horrible! Geez... you have courage for tipping the container.



friendofgeckos said:


>


 :lol: He looks angry at it! Or maybe he wishes he had opposable thumbs to open it.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (May 23, 2009)

L2 creobroter elongata eating a mosquito.











L3 creobroter elongata eating pinhead cricket






Jumping spider






Sleeping leopard gecko


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (May 23, 2009)

Sorry about the title :lol:


----------



## Eldur (May 23, 2009)

Nice pictures! The creobroter elongata is too cute! :wub:


----------



## Katnapper (May 24, 2009)

friendofgeckos said:


> Sorry about the title :lol:


I see absolutely nothing wrong with it. They eat more than once.... right?!!  :lol:


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (May 24, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I see absolutely nothing wrong with it. They eat more than once.... right?!!  :lol:


lol :lol:


----------

